# Fashion Do's and Don'ts: Vote NOW!



## Californian (May 24, 2004)

* 



















http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gif'&gt;http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gif*

*Which of these are DO's http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_3_16.gif , and which are DONT's http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_3_15.gif ?*

http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_4_12.gif

*1. white mini **http://image.delias.com/delias/current/prodimg/02568_c.jpg*
*2. Jeans with faded legs **http://image.delias.com/delias/current/prodimg/03882_c.jpg*
*3. Classic Dr. Scholls **http://image.delias.com/delias/current/prodimg/14586_c.jpg*
*4. Retro Striped Dress **http://image.delias.com/delias/current/prodimg/01544_c.jpg*
*5. Simple Stretch Camisol Tank **http://image.delias.com/delias/current/prodimg/0414P_c.jpg*
*6. Turquoise Band Bracelet **http://www.bananarepublic.com/NR/rdonlyres/ecsjaal4gsiwwubvkrknfpuwxrp5zsyr5ppahssjhr32zz3glwdgzl7ohw2gknmjm2vjyrmxw2d2i7mw6yd4sejdz5f/br256494-00v.jpg*
*7. Silk Paisley Scarf **http://www.bananarepublic.com/NR/rdonlyres/exe7h3d4oa7uuqm3gitvkqle5yxcalmlr27rirp2sxzf4odoxzjbqw3wggm35t42e7qaoqgbdcbue33mnr7r7mmbkah/br239662-00v.jpg*
*8. Athletic jacket and mini **http://www2.victoriassecret.com/images/tmblg2/V234935.jpg*
*9. Thigh Highs **http://www2.victoriassecret.com/images/tmblg2/V120165.jpg*
*10.Tube Tops **http://www2.victoriassecret.com/images/tmblg2/V236880.jpg*
*11. Retro inspired/low rise swimwear **http://www2.victoriassecret.com/images/tmblg2/V236694.jpg*


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2004)

They are all DO's for me except the paisley head scarf &amp; the thigh highs!! Are you going shopping??


----------



## Californian (May 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* They are all DO's for me except the paisley head scarf &amp; the thigh highs!! Are you going shopping?? No, this post is just for fun. I like most of the clothing, but I do not like the Dr. Scholls (they clunk loudly), the scarf, or the retro dress- at least not for me. Might be cute on someone else. I don't mind faded pants either, but some of them are too obviously faded and overdone. I love the simplest stuff the best! I think the bracelet, cami, and mini are really cute!


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2004)

Just to annoy you again, how did you put those pics in? Do ye just make a table in my editor &amp; copy and paste them in there or what?? I still dont get the "my editor" thing at all!!


----------



## Californian (May 26, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* Just to annoy you again, how did you put those pics in? Do ye just make a table in my editor &amp; copy and paste them in there or what?? I still dont get the "my editor" thing at all!! Hey Laura,Well, when you get to the "My Editor" page, you can click on the




icon to browse pictures that you have saved on your own puter. Then you can upload those pictures to your page. After you click the save button &lt;INPUT onmouseup="wp_m_up(this, mEditor);" class=over onmousedown="wp_m_down(this, mEditor);" id=mEditor_wp_save title=Save style="CURSOR: default; BACKGROUND-COLOR: buttonface" type=image height=22 width=22 src="https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/images/save.gif" border=0 name=mEditor_wp_save unselectable="on"&gt;, your picture stays put.

Another alternative is smileycentral.com. The smiley site is self-explanatory and after you've downloaded it, you will get a revised tool bar with more smiley options at the top of your screen.

If you do not understand the 'My Editor', you can also ask Tony. He might be able to explain it better than I.




Cheers!


----------



## Californian (May 27, 2004)

*Anyone else have an opinion or two??



*

*What do you like/ dislike? Why?*


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 1, 2004)

I like all of it but I dont wear thigh highs or pantyhose of anykind, unless its for my hubby- otherwise they annoy me!! Also I like the Dr. Scholls but not on me.


----------



## Californian (Jun 1, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* I like all of it but I dont wear thigh highs or pantyhose of anykind, unless its for my hubby- otherwise they annoy me!! 
Also I like the Dr. Scholls but not on me.

Why do men like thigh highs anyway?


----------

